# [Gnome/raccourcis] Aucune action associée aux boutons façade

## Ogami_Itto

Salut à tous !

J'ai un petit problème enquiquinant que je ne sais pas par quel bout prendre...

Je viens de me mettre sérieusement à Linux depuis 2 semaines, et j'ai donc installé une petite gentoo avec gnome light, que j'ai petit à petit enrichi en fonction de mes besoins.

Sur mon portable Inspiron, j'ai des boutons en façade pour gérer le son (mute, monter son, baisser son) et la video/l'audio (lecture/pause, plage précédente, plage suivante, arrêt), ainsi qu'un bouton "multimédia" à côté du bouton d'alimentation.

Tous ces boutons sont reconnus sous Gnome, identifiés par leur code XF86.

Mon problème est que, si vlc se lance bien lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton multimédia, il n'en va pas de même pour les autres boutons :

 les bouton de son font apparaitre une barre de niveau du volume, mais cette dernière est vide et ne change pas, et mon volume n'est pas impacté

les boutons de gestion des plages n'entrainent aucune modification

Je répète que ces boutons sont bien identifiés, le système réagit lorsque je les enfonce, mais c'est plus l'action associée à ces boutons qui est inappropriée, ou non gérée.

Au final, ce sont donc si j'ai bien suivi les actions affichées dans le gestionnaire de raccourcis de Gnome (Système->Préférences->Raccourcis clavier) que je souhaite activer/mapper par rapport à mes applis.

Je souhaiterais de préférence faire cela "proprement", càd sans créer de nouveau raccourci, mais plutôt adapter ceux proposés en standard.

J'ai cherché sur le web, sur ce forum, et bien sûr sur mon pc (notamment gconf), mais je n'ai pas dû utiliser les bons mots-clés car je n'ai pas trouvé de problème analogue...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

Kozure Okami - gentooist débutant  :Wink: 

Edit: j'ai viré vlc pour utiliser mplayer avec l'interface gnome-mplayer, et les touches de lecture/pause, plage suivante/précédente et arrêt fonctionnent dans cette interface. En revanche le son ne réagit toujours pas, même dans mplayer.

----------

## Ogami_Itto

Bon, en fouillant un peu plus j'ai pu m'aider tout seul : j'ai installé gnome-media, qui contient des applis multimedia pour gnome, et qui a apparemment fait le lien entre mes boutons et le volume.

Nouveau problème, cependant : mon pc possède un subwoofer (LFE) et une sortie standard (Master), et seule la sortie standard est modifiée par les boutons  :Sad: 

Je souhaiterais donc maintenant choisir le canal associé aux boutons...

Je pense que cela a à voir avec gnome-volume-control, mais je ne trouve aucune option qui ait une action dessus...

----------

